# Do not have Sync "With Lightroom Mobile" option when creating Collection



## rtcary (Oct 15, 2020)

Though a while ago I setup Lightroom Classic to sync with Lightroom Classic (I deleted the connection), I no longer have that option when creating a Collection. I must have turned off something that now keeps me from re-connecting.

Suggestions welcomed.

\rtc


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 16, 2020)

Two things:

Lr version 12.4 - there is no such thing. Are you talking mobile or Classic?
Classic - is the catalog you're referring to the one set to sync and is that running? What version of Classic?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 16, 2020)

12.4 probably is the internal Camera Raw engine, ergo if it's Classic it will be version 9.4.

I'm confused by the comment "setup Classic to sync with Classic", so I assume that means setup Classic to sync with the Cloud. If the option to sync collections has gone AWOL, that means that sync is not enabled....so click on the cloud icon top right to check the current sync status. Likely you'll need to start it again


----------



## rtcary (Oct 18, 2020)

My apologies if my question was confusing, so let me try again:

I am running Lightroom Classic 12.4 and want to sync with my iPhone via Lightroom CC (cloud based).
According to Adobe, I need to create a Collection in Lightroom Classic and select the Option "Sync with Lightroom" . That Option does not appear when I create a Collection in Lightroom Classic (12.4).

With appreciation,
Todd

Update: It appears that until I complete the sync of Lightroom CC and Lightroom Classic, "Sync with Lightroom" is not available; it is now.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 18, 2020)

As others have said, there is not Lightroom Classic version 12.4 
In Lightroom Classic menu go to{Help}{System Info...} and copy, then paste the info displayed  into your reply here so that we can assess your computer and Lightroom version.   Without the correct information  we can only guess at what might be going on.


----------



## rtcary (Oct 19, 2020)

Sorry, my mistook. I mistook the ACR: 12.4. The Lightroom version is 9.4. Big difference

Todd


----------

